# Making A Carving Axe



## jmn (Jul 6, 2019)

I wanted to buy one of several hand forged carving axes but there's a long waiting list (years) for the brands I wanted.

So I thought why not make one myself, I have the machinery and skills. So I did. Now 10 axes later I am sort of hooked on it.

The second axe I made has carved 10 + dough bowls, de-barked many short log sections, chopped many pieces of dry hickory, my son used it for several projects and it's holding an edge very well. I finally sharpened it after chopping into some metal in a piece of urban forest wood I was carving.

It's machined from a cold rolled billet of 4340 chromoly then quenched and tempered. Not hand forged but I don't see how hand forging could make it hold and edge or perform any better.

These are three of the types I have made so far

I


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice looking axes!

Claude


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Yep, metal is metal. I have been making some knives and doing a little blacksmithing. It's just another rabbit hole to fall down.

I have a blacksmith and blade smith section on my forum if you're interested

https://timetestedtools.forumchitchat.com/


----------

